# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  CWBP forum needs some housecleaning

## Midgardsormr

Since it looks like the CWBP 2 is well under way, it might be a good idea to un-sticky the old CWBP administrative threads, or perhaps just move all of the old threads into an archive sub-forum so they don't create confusion.

----------


## Redrobes

Yes, yes. I think a top level CWBP and CWBP2 would be a first start. I thought one needed to be admin to do it and more than moderator but I guess I should check if I can do that.

EDIT - Checked, and no. Admin needed.

----------


## Azélor

Good idea !

----------

